# Lack of space



## Jonathan Pye (May 23, 2021)

Am I the only lightroom user who uses their catalogue as a kind of diary? I take photos of what I do every week and I sometimes make online albums for friends with all the photos they are tagged in. I am not a professional photographer at all. My problem is that Im runnig out of cloudspace. My first terrabyte is almost up, and to pay for a second terrabyte would double the monthly price i pay for lightroom. Is there a good way to keep your photos in the cloud and sorted by keywords when they exceed 1tb other than lightroom? Cheaper than to pay the 74 dollars a month for 2tb lightroom /Jonathan


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 23, 2021)

I would offer the observation that this is EXACTLY why Adobe tied the new Lightroom to their on proprietary cloud, as it provides them a captive customer base for selling storage and (my guess, I know nothing) future extra features.

It is also a portion of why many of us still use "classic" that does not use cloud based storage.

As someone who has collected images for many many years, I offer the observation that while old images are often of interest, the chances that ALL old images are of interest approaches zero as they age.  I try to manage the volume by periodically going back and culling -- maybe an event had 100 images I kept 6 years ago, but today with fresh eyes I may see only 10 of them that really merit preservation.  

Consider culling as one alternative.

PS. is it really $74/mo for the additional 1TB?   I've n ever looked, that's rather outrageous and actually sounds wrong.


----------



## clee01l (May 23, 2021)

Short of culling a significant number of unimportant images,  Lightroom does not seem to be the way to go for you.   There is another plan crammed the Photography plan that includes Lightroom and Lightroom Classic.  There are two similar photography plans that include both apps.  The one most commonly sold is ~$10/mon. And includes ONLY 20GB of cloud storage.  The other is $20/mon but to get 1TB of cloud storage.   Your 1TB Lightroom only plan should be just $10/mon.  I’m not sure why it would got to $74/mon to add another TB.

If you opt for the 20GB Photography plan , you can store all if your master images locally with Lightroom Classic and  sync an unlimited number of Proxy image to the cloud for use with Lightroom Mobile


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 23, 2021)

Or, to Cletus' point, a change to Classic means you stop paying for Adobe cloud storage and can find other sharing alternatives, from social media to sites like Smugmug (not free but unlimited storage). 

Of course, getting away from Adobe cloud storage means you need to figure out how to back up your images yourself, so the storage management problem does not completely go away.  (Many of us would say you should anyway, and not trust Adobe entirely to preserve their cloud).


----------



## clee01l (May 23, 2021)

Ferguson said:


> Of course, getting away from Adobe cloud storage means you need to figure out how to back up your images yourself, so the storage management problem does not completely go away. (Many of us would say you should anyway, and not trust Adobe entirely to preserve their cloud).


 Adobe Cloud storage is not a backup solution at all. If you delete an image file accidentally, you only get 60 days to recover. After that 60 days, the file is irretrievably lost. Also there is no version control in Lightroom(cloudy). If you make a develop mistake, there is no history of the prior changes. In Lightroom(cloudy) you can create versions. These are not automatic and are more like Lightroom Classic snapshots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Pye (May 24, 2021)

Thank you for your replies! While I quite commonly work on different computers with my photos, switching between my powerful stationary, and my laptop or my computer at work, I suppose going back to lightroom classic is probably what I need to do. For now I have  started to change Raw photos to jpgs in my CC cloud which buys me a little bit of time...


----------



## clee01l (May 24, 2021)

Jonathan Pye said:


> Thank you for your replies! While I quite commonly work on different computers with my photos, switching between my powerful stationary, and my laptop or my computer at work, I suppose going back to lightroom classic is probably what I need to do. For now I have started to change Raw photos to jpgs in my CC cloud which buys me a little bit of time...



By syncing one master Lightroom Classic catalog to the cloud, you do not use any of the subscription Plan (20GB or 1RB) Lightroom classic sends proxy file to the cloud. You can run Lightroom (cloudy) on all of the other computers and mobile devices to access everything in the cloud So, Lightroom Classic on the master computer and Lightroom (cloudy) everywhere else. Any image imported vis Lightroom (cloudy) WILL consume your Plan storage as these are always full size images and sync down to the Master Lightroom Classic catalog as full size images. Don’t sacrifice your irreplaceable RAW files with 8 bit lossy JPEGs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prbimages (May 25, 2021)

Jonathan Pye said:


> Is there a good way to keep your photos in the cloud and sorted by keywords ...


Be aware that keywords do NOT sync between LR Classic and the cloud ecosystem. That might affect your choice of workflow going forward.


----------



## Jonathan Pye (May 25, 2021)

prbimages said:


> Be aware that keywords do NOT sync between LR Classic and the cloud ecosystem. That might affect your choice of workflow going forward.


Thats scary, cant I burn the keywords into my CCphotos somehow? I  use Dxo photolab externally to do noise removal and it seems my lightrooom CC keywords travel to dxo because when im done removing noise I save the files as dng and import them back and they seem to keep their keywords. (then if the photo isnt spectacular I save it as a jpg to save space....)


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 25, 2021)

Jonathan Pye said:


> I  use Dxo photolab externally to do noise removal and it seems my lightrooom CC keywords travel to dxo because when im done removing noise I save the files as dng and import them back and they seem to keep their keywords.


It depends on how you get the images to DxO from Lightroom, as there's not a direct in-app workflow for that. I assume you export the images (what format?) and then open the exported files in DxO, so provided your export settings are correctly setup the keywords would travel into DxO and thus included in the saved DNG. The only issue is that, as mentioned, keywords do not sync between Classic and the cloud....apart from that they are normal keywords which can be included in derivative files in the same way as LrClassic.


----------



## clee01l (May 25, 2021)

Syncing keywords between LrC and Lr  happens but only one time and one way.  I think it has been mentioned that Lightroom (Cloudy) does not support Hierarchal  Keywords like Lightroom Classic does.  That means that LrC keywords will  appear in Lr as a flat list.   Any changes to keywords made in Lr won't sync back to LrC and once sync'd any changes in LrC keywords won't make their way to Lr.   Other than those two issues, Lightroom (cloudy) and Lightroom Classic are compatible and work together.

For a better understanding of how LrC and Lr work together for syncing, check this link: https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/kb/sync-faq.html


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 25, 2021)

clee01l said:


> Syncing keywords between LrC and Lr happens but only one time and one way.


And only under special circumstances. You need to save metadata to files before you sync, and make sure you do *not* already have smart previews.


----------

